# Type of wood for butcher block island



## Elvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello all,
I am beginning to build a kitchen island with a "butcher block" top and I was wondering if there was one particular wood you wood choose for this project and why? Also, if you have any secrets to building the top, I would appreciate the help. 
Thanks for the assist.
El


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I would suggest Maple. 
People have been using Maple for many years.
Google michigan maple and read for yourself.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi El,

We have built hundreds of butcher blocks. The most common material is maple, followed by walnut, then cherry. Bamboo is popular because it's considered green and we have done teak as well.

Most of what we build are decorative but when we know they are going to be used for cutting we typically make them from maple and also use a product called Good Stuff for the finish. It is food safe.

Jerry


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I built my island from Hard Maple, which I feel is best also. We use ours for cutting all the time.
I think something like Oak would be a pore choice because of the open grain.

I usually glue them up with Titebond--either II or III. They resist moisture as opposed to Titebond Original, Aathough I have evenused that in the past with good results. I cut strips from 3/4" stock a bit wider than the finish thickness I need. I use a glue roller to speed up that process. You either need to work fast, or maybe glue in sections if the top is large.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I recently had the good fortune to tour the USS Yorktown Aircraft Carrier Museum. In the galley was the original butchers block. It was at least 18" thick and about 36" square. It was made of solid Maple and was end grain construction. Besides the gigantic size, it was really special because each piece was about 2" square and fitted together with- what looked like- sliding dove tails!


----------



## rycollier (Oct 20, 2010)

This is great information. I'm designing one too.


----------



## Elvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you all, it really helps me. I look forward to showing you the finished product and I am sure I will have more questions as I proceed with this top. LJ is a great place to find out what you need and good people to talk to.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use maple all the time, along with walnut and others. I feel it's important to make sure you make this End Grain no matter what wood you choose. It will longer and be better on your knives. Use Titebond III its water proof. Good luck


----------

